# Tile roof paint



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Got a big interior/exterior house to paint in high end area.The ho asked me to bid on his tile roof painting also.

What is your go to products? I need something tintable since he wants color to choose.

It was previously painted,but ho just bought the house so he does not know what was used.I inspected and it looks like latex paint was used.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Bm said just prime it and use any exterior paint


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

How about using a good DTM paint? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> How about using a good DTM paint? Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com



Dtm for ceramic? Have you used it?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Bm said just prime it and use any exterior paint


Sounds about right. You said ceramic which if porous enough to prime and paint should be the correct path.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Dtm for ceramic? Have you used it?



My bad I mis read and assumed you said metal. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I used to sell this when I was in retail.

http://www.koolseal.com/product_family.asp?family=roof

Available special order from SW. They own Koolseal now.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I used to sell this when I was in retail. http://www.koolseal.com/product_family.asp?family=roof Available special order from SW. They own Koolseal now.



Is it tintable?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> Sounds about right. You said ceramic which if porous enough to prime and paint should be the correct path.


Well I assume its ceramic, what else is roofing tile made from?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Clay or a synthetic.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> Is it tintable?


Yes, comes in bases white, deep, and ultradeep. Just fives from what I remember


----------

